# How Fast Does House Paint Dry?



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, forget it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We already did !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Do what?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Depends on how good the fumes are.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Once it is on the house. I don't even give it a thought...... it would be fishing time then. I guess the answer is that is is dry when I am done fishing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No doubt exists that all women are crazy?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am pretty much without doubt on that subject Glen........ I am wondering how that ties into paint drying though. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glen's been on the fumes again...bahaha

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> No doubt exists that all women are crazy?


Licking the lead bullets does not help to seat them in the case Glen !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lmao....kinda like paint chips ?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm Glen posted that and is now absent ? Wife over shoulder...frying pan in hand...Look before you type !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

glenway said:


> No doubt exists that all women are crazy?


I know what you meant Glenway...I was just tailing off another thread and thought Stonegod wanted to talk a little bit on this subject.

Hunting season needs to start soon!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hunting season is already here.....I just need to find some more carp to hunt.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Hunting season is already here.....I just need to find some more carp to hunt.


I haven't done that in a long time. We have a couple good lakes around here for carp shoot'in too. The last time I did I just got my new bass boat which was white, time we got done it was red and a huge mess. It was sure a lot of fun though!


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

*I have to say this. For a site to be about predators and hunting them I very rarely see any talk about that.*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

DJBurns said:


> *I have to say this. For a site to be about predators and hunting them I very rarely see any talk about that.*


Welcome to PT DJBurns.

Really!? Are you sure you've taken a good look around the site?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DJ I think you caught us at a downtime in the season for most predators..... However..... One could consider this conversation about predators..... Not ones legal to hunt...... but they sure end the lives of a lot of men! LOL


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

There is all kinds of predator hunting discussion in the* Predator Hunting Forum*. The Members Cabin kinda makes the day go by a little faster for me even if we talk about stupid stuff like this topic.

You never know where its going to go.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I'm with you on that.......what the heck are these knuckleheads doing!!! Is this a predator site or not!!!!


You got room to talk!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG..... They were long ones though! 9 long meaningful posts is better than at least half the rubbish I have put up here. LOL

DJ we are just horsing around with you. We tend to do that here a little......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No harm meant from this pack of dogs DJBurns! But come on there's no better site out there!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow really !! We do talk about a lot of stuff, and this time of year when most of us are waiting for this years models to be released it does get a bit thin.
As stated above by BondCoCoyote this is the place to chat about many different subjects.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I know what you meant Glenway...I was just tailing off another thread and thought Stonegod wanted to talk a little bit on this subject.
> 
> Hunting season needs to start soon!!!


Okay, man. Glad you were paying attention, although the hint was a bit sublte.


----------

